# Shot of Whiskey 12 cents



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

'A SHOT OF WHISKEY'

In the old west a .45 cartridge for a six-gun cost 12 cents, 
so did a glass of whiskey. If a cowhand was low on cash he 
would often give the bartender a cartridge in exchange for a drink. 
This became known as a "shot" of whiskey.

BUYING THE FARM 
This is synonymous with dying. During WW1 soldiers were given life 
insurance policies worth $5,000. This was about the price of an 
average farm so if you died you "bought the farm" for your survivors.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool,Thanks for sharing


----------

